

The Cost of Developing for BlackBerry - jlgosse
http://www.mobilitea.com/blog/2009/06/28/the-cost-of-developing-for-blackberry/
For those entrepreneurs looking to get started developing for a mobile platform such as BlackBerry OS, this article is for you. I cover initial costs, whether they are necessary or optional, and explain the purpose of each.
======
jlgosse
Hey guys,I wrote this blog for those entrepreneurs who are looking to get
started developing for a mobile platform such as the BlackBerry OS. I cover
initial costs, whether they are necessary or optional, and explain the purpose
of each. Have fun!

